# Floyd Whining About Racism in Boxing Again



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Floyd Mayweather Speaks On Racism In Boxingï»¿

Vibe	
Monesha Woods
Vibe
December 31, 2015

Racism is still alive and well and according to Floyd Mayweather, very obvious in boxing. In a recent interview with Fight Hype, the retired champion discussed The Ring Magazineâ€™s pound-for-pound rankings which saw Andre Ward placed at number 4, a standing Mayweather considers unfair because Ward has yet to lose a fight.

â€œI canâ€™t believe they [Ring Magazine] got Andre Ward ranked number four in the pound-for-pound list,â€ he said. â€œEven though the guy thatâ€™s ranked number one pound-for-pound right now, you know, you canâ€™t argue about that, but without Andre Ward losing a fight, he has to be number two.â€

Holding the top spot instead is Roman â€œChocolatitoâ€ Gonzalez, an undefeated Nicaraguan fighter who, out of 44 fights has won 38 by knockout. Following Gonzalez is Sergey Kovalev and Gennady Golovkin who hail from Russia and Kazakstan respectively. Golovkin, the number three pick, has an impressive 34-0-0 record, and Kovalev, who sits at number two on the list, has 28 wins (25 by knockout) and one draw. Ward, however, has secured wins in all 28 of his fights, 15 of which came via knockout. Still, the California native occupies the fourth slot which leads Mayweather to believe that racism played a part in Wardâ€™s positioning.

â€œI mean, he wins his fights not in good fashion, but in great fashion, and they have him at number 4? They got some guy ranked number 9, I donâ€™t really know his full name, so I donâ€™t want to be disrespectful, but they got a Japanese guy ranked number 9,â€ he said. â€œThey got Andre Ward number 4, and this guy thatâ€™s ranked number nine, we donâ€™t even know who he is. I truly believe that raism still exists in the sport of boxing.â€


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Boring bastard. He's made his money, can't he just leave quietly and stop talking shite?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Kovalev at number 2 though ??


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Kovalev at number 2 though ??


To be fair to Kov, he has a win, a comfortable one at that, over BHop. Not a lot of folks can say they have a win over BHop.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Ward is lucky to be on the pound for pound list at all considering his lack of fighting and lack of fighting good competition in the last few years. Also, if you have to constantly remind people that "you're not racist" then you clearly have some racial agenda


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Silly fucking Floyd. :-(


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Andre Ward deserves to be lower than 4, when did he last beat a top contender? He is semi retired.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Kovalev and Golovkin 2-3 :rofl Boxing definitely at a low ebb


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

"some P4P Japanese boxer guy claims racism within boxing"


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Well they did have Adrien Broner up at #6 a few years back...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> To be fair to Kov, he has a win, a comfortable one at that, over BHop. Not a lot of folks can say they have a win over BHop.


Sure but Kovalev was still a rather large favorite to win


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Ward ain't done fuck all lately, though. His last great win was in 2011 for crying out loud. And he's since only fought 3 times. That's pathetic for a number 2 p4p.


----------



## robertowen1983 (Jun 9, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> They got some guy ranked number 9, I donâ€™t really know his full name, so I donâ€™t want to be disrespectful, but they got a Japanese guy ranked number 9,â€ he said. â€œThey got Andre Ward number 4, and this guy thatâ€™s ranked number nine, we donâ€™t even know who he is. I truly believe that racism still exists in the sport of boxing.â€


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

fuken moron flomo

floyd mayweather is the same dumfuk that critcized jeremy lin for getting so much national support making some dumfuk assumption that if lin was black and not asian that the major networks would not care who he was.

dumfuk didnt even realize that lin was a _*harvard *_grad that went _*undrafted *_and this was the basis of jeremys cinderella story...and not him being of asian descent

fuken flomos

always the dumbest guys in the room


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

No way should Golovkin be above Ward. Kovalev has more of a case but if Ward is going to be included I can't see how GGG could be ranked above him.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

In the last four years Ward has massive wins over Paul Smith, Edwin Rodriguez and Chad Dawsons skeleton.

If anything Floyd is being a reverse racist by wanting the black guy to be pushed top just because he's black.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Sure but Kovalev was still a rather large favorite to win


Chad Dawson beat Hopkins easy years prior. Although I think Kovalev is a really good fighter being ranked in the top 5 p4p is laughable. Froch could barely squeeze in at 10 and his resume blew Kovalevs out the water.

Golovkin even being in the top 10 is a travesty. Boxing is really hurting right now.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Mayweather is a very confused and ignorant little man. So the Japanese are part of a racist conspiracy against people of mixed race (but only when part of that mix is black) and the form that the racism is taking is to be ranked lower than mixed race fighters?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> Mayweather is a very confused and ignorant little man. So the Japanese are part of a racist conspiracy against people of mixed race (but only when part of that mix is black) and the form that the racism is taking is to be ranked lower than mixed race fighters?


:lol:

I'm not sure why mixed race people are considered to be black. Ward had one white parent and one black parent, so he's neither white or black and it's strange that one group would 'claim' him and argue racism when he's neither one or the other. I remember hearing a Kenyan say that Obama is the first black president of America but if he had that role in Kenya, he'd be seen as the first white president, and that's true. Ward isn't black, he's mixed race. Maybe if he was full black, he'd be outside the top 10?

Anyway, Ward's recent record is just poor. He needs better wins to deserve a higher ranking although I agree that Kovalev is too high.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Jack said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'm not sure why mixed race people are considered to be black.


One drop rule which originated from racists that anyone with even one sub-saharan ancestor is black.
And hypodescent.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Chad Dawson beat Hopkins easy years prior. Although I think Kovalev is a really good fighter being ranked in the top 5 p4p is laughable. Froch could barely squeeze in at 10 and his resume blew Kovalevs out the water.
> 
> Golovkin even being in the top 10 is a travesty. Boxing is really hurting right now.


great point about Froch. Fury may as well be #2 if people want to say...'well Kovalev beat B Hop sooo'......well Fury beat Wlad :think

"Boxing" is the keyword here right now, too. Rigo's boxing looked godly a bit ago, now has even looked kind of poor as of late


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Floyd is right about some of the things he said it, but he didn't articulate well. Some of his examples were off also.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Yamanaka shouldn't be there but the reasoning is off.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

Floyd talking rubbish as usual but the Ring need to make there mind up with Ward either remove him completly or rank him based on his talent alone and not drop him a few places based on his inactivity.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd is right about some of the things he said it, but he didn't articulate well. Some of his examples were off also.


What he said was spot on. There's not legit argument that Golovkin and Kovalev should be in the top 5. I don't know if it's racism but it's definitely stupidity


----------



## James14 (Dec 27, 2015)

Clearly Ward is a mega talent. But the man isn't fighting, so why should he even be in the top 10 at all? Dragging Paul Smith up to 172 is not exactly p4p material really. For what it's worth, I think Ward beats GGG and Kovalev.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

mick557 said:


> Floyd talking rubbish as usual but the Ring need to make there mind up with Ward either remove him completly or rank him based on his talent alone and not drop him a few places based on his inactivity.


Bit of a circular though there; if Ward is to be ranked based on perceived talent, irrespective of recent opponents, then so too should other fighters. Likewise, the same idiots who think Ward should be up there based on talent, not wins, will protest that the likes of GGG and Kovalev are ranked too highly for the level of opposition they've beaten (regularly, recently, and in devastating and dominant performances).


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> What he said was spot on. There's not legit argument that Golovkin and Kovalev should be in the top 5. I don't know if it's racism but it's definitely stupidity


Kovalev could certainly be top 5. Lower end. GGG is not.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Kovalev could certainly be top 5. Lower end. GGG is not.


Top 5 talent for sure. His resume is still weak. Then again boxing is horrible at the moment.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Top 5 talent for sure. His resume is still weak. Then again boxing is horrible at the moment.


Boxing is excellent at the moment. It's the changing of the guard. I think he is certainly a top 5 p4p fighter based on his recent form, resume and ability. I've not made a list in a little while but

1. Roman Gonzalez
2. Andre Ward
3. Manny Pacquiao
4. Tim Bradley
5. Sergey Kovalev
6. Guillermo Rigondeaux
7. Juan Estrada
8. Tyson Fury
9. Saul Alvarez
10. Gennady Golovkin

I'm not happy with that order and I made that up in about 2 seconds but really who else are you going to be able to put above Kovalev who deserves to be there? Rigo possibly. That's about it. I think GGG being top 5 is laughable, but Kovalev can certainly be argued.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm not racist, I just bring up race constantly even when it has nothing to do with the situation- Floyd Mayweather


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Kovalev and Golovkin 2-3 :rofl Boxing definitely at a low ebb


Yeah that's atrocious really.



MichiganWarrior said:


> What he said was spot on. There's not legit argument that Golovkin and Kovalev should be in the top 5. I don't know if it's racism but it's definitely stupidity


I read the whole interview on FightHype and he said some more things there that I didn't agree with. I don't think Ward being 4 has to do with race. There are some racist things going on in boxing, but Ward's spot on the p4p list isn't an example of that. He also mentioned Ward being undefeated, but so is the majority of the people on the p4p list as well.

But I can live with Kovalev being in the top 5. GGG at number 3 is complete bullshit. Canelo's resume shits on his.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Boxing is excellent at the moment. It's the changing of the guard. I think he is certainly a top 5 p4p fighter based on his recent form, resume and ability. I've not made a list in a little while but
> 
> 1. Roman Gonzalez
> 2. Andre Ward
> ...


much much better list. I'm glad you're not quick to jump the gun on Crawford also.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Boxing is excellent at the moment. It's the changing of the guard. I think he is certainly a top 5 p4p fighter based on his recent form, resume and ability. I've not made a list in a little while but
> 
> 1. Roman Gonzalez
> 2. Andre Ward
> ...


Talent wise boxing is excellent but what fights are you generally excited for and sure are gonna happen in 2016? Name some super fights. Hell I'm more excited about heavyweights than the lower weights because already those guys are trying to fight eachother

I'd rate Canelo and Cotto above Kovalev BTW. I don't rate Pascal and Hopkins wins that high. Never impressed by Pascal who has looked mediocre for years and Hopkins was out of tricks at that point in his career and was beating a bunch of stiffs after easily losing to Dawson.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Manny Pacquiao for instance is still at the top even if he lost to Floyd. No shame in that really as many predicted it. Boxing is at such a low point right now there really only should be a debate about who the #1 fighter in the world is.... it seems to be now, 'who is #1 now that floyd is gone??', and then... we have the rest.

Choco is number one.

Tier 2 - Ward, Pac, Bradley

Tier 3 - Rigo, Kov, Estrada, Golovkin

Tier 4 - Crawford, Canelo, etc.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's the p4p list in 2005 tell me boxing isn't shit right now

1. Floyd Mayweather
2. Winky Wright
3. Marco Antonio Barrera
4. Ricky Hatton
5. Manny Pacquiao 
6. Erik Morales
7. Juan Marquez
8. Rafa Marquez
9. Jose Luis Castillo
10. Zab Judah


5 atgs and maybe 2-3 hall of famers


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Manny Pacquiao for instance is still at the top even if he lost to Floyd. No shame in that really as many predicted it. Boxing is at such a low point right now there really only should be a debate about who the #1 fighter in the world is.... it seems to be now, 'who is #1 now that floyd is gone??', and then... we have the rest.
> 
> Choco is number one.
> 
> ...


I think Golovkin and Canelo should be switched


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

dyna said:


> I think Golovkin and Canelo should be switched


Thats definitely fair. Im trying to find room for Fury too....Im just more sold on Crawford at the moment


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Talent wise boxing is excellent but what fights are you generally excited for and sure are gonna happen in 2016? Name some super fights. Hell I'm more excited about heavyweights than the lower weights because already those guys are trying to fight eachother
> 
> I'd rate Canelo and Cotto above Kovalev BTW. I don't rate Pascal and Hopkins wins that high. Never impressed by Pascal who has looked mediocre for years and Hopkins was out of tricks at that point in his career and was beating a bunch of stiffs after easily losing to Dawson.


Porter vs Thurman is finally set for March 5th at least


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Floyd's just trying to promote his own interests. He's bigging up Ward and putting down his promoter to claim he and Haymon would do a better job. He also says this in the same interview:

"When I sit back and think, it's so many good fighters out there that they don't talk about. They don't talk about Terence Crawford, Nicholas Walters, Gary Russell, Leo Santa Cruz, Sharif Bogere, Richard Commey, Kell Brook, Keith Thurman, Erislandy Lara, Jermell Charlo, Jermall Charlo, Badou Jack, Andrew Tabiti, Danny Jacobs, Danny Garcia, Shawn Porter, Errol Spence, Timothy Bradley, Andre Ward, Adrien Broner, I mean, he's still a fighter with a lot of personality, Demetrius Andrade, James DeGale, Adonis Stevenson, Deontay Wilder, but you know what? I know why they not talking about these fighters. Because the majority of these fighters are black or affiliated with me and Al Haymon. "

Amazing knowledge from a guy who claims he doesn't know Kovalev's name.

Pretty shameful for Floyd to pull the race card, but the guy's a scumbag so it's no real surprise.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

EL MAS MACHO said:


> Floyd's just trying to promote his own interests. He's bigging up Ward and putting down his promoter to claim he and Haymon would do a better job. He also says this in the same interview:
> 
> "When I sit back and think, it's so many good fighters out there that they don't talk about. They don't talk about Terence Crawford, Nicholas Walters, Gary Russell, Leo Santa Cruz, Sharif Bogere, Richard Commey, Kell Brook, Keith Thurman, Erislandy Lara, Jermell Charlo, Jermall Charlo, Badou Jack, Andrew Tabiti, Danny Jacobs, Danny Garcia, Shawn Porter, Errol Spence, Timothy Bradley, Andre Ward, Adrien Broner, I mean, he's still a fighter with a lot of personality, Demetrius Andrade, James DeGale, Adonis Stevenson, Deontay Wilder, but you know what? I know why they not talking about these fighters. Because the majority of these fighters are black or affiliated with me and Al Haymon. "
> 
> ...


Floyd knows of Kovalev. He was asked about him last year when he went to Russia and he gave him respect. The fact that he is so weary of Ward fighting him is a sign of respect.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

EL MAS MACHO said:


> Floyd's just trying to promote his own interests. He's bigging up Ward and putting down his promoter to claim he and Haymon would do a better job. He also says this in the same interview:
> 
> "When I sit back and think, it's so many good fighters out there that they don't talk about. They don't talk about Terence Crawford, Nicholas Walters, Gary Russell, Leo Santa Cruz, Sharif Bogere, Richard Commey, Kell Brook, Keith Thurman, Erislandy Lara, Jermell Charlo, Jermall Charlo, Badou Jack, Andrew Tabiti, Danny Jacobs, Danny Garcia, Shawn Porter, Errol Spence, Timothy Bradley, Andre Ward, Adrien Broner, I mean, he's still a fighter with a lot of personality, Demetrius Andrade, James DeGale, Adonis Stevenson, Deontay Wilder, but you know what? I know why they not talking about these fighters. Because the majority of these fighters are black or affiliated with me and Al Haymon. "
> 
> ...


:rofl Thats a dreadful quote from FLoyd, he says no ones talking about most of the most famous boxers on the planet lol. Deontay Wilder, James Degale, Danny Garcia, Adonis Setvenson, Terrence Crawford, Tim Bradley, Andre Ward, Kell Brook, Keith Thurman, Adrien Broner, Shawn porter and Danny Jacobs are all very well known and I'd say most of them are pretty well known by casuals as well as boxing fans.

Absolutley retarded claim. Fair enough if he'd singled out Jack, Charlo's, Tabiti and Spence but none of them have really made it through to the top level and performed there for long.

That just boxing as it's niche. If anything he probably done a great job of fucking these boxers profiles up some by sending 4 million casuals to watch UFC when he put on the farce of the decade.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> :rofl Thats a dreadful quote from FLoyd, he says no ones talking about most of the most famous boxers on the planet lol. Deontay Wilder, James Degale, Danny Garcia, Adonis Setvenson, Terrence Crawford, Tim Bradley, Andre Ward, Kell Brook, Keith Thurman, Adrien Broner, Shawn porter and Danny Jacobs are all very well known and I'd say most of them are pretty well known by casuals as well as boxing fans.
> 
> Absolutley retarded claim. Fair enough if he'd singled out Jack, Charlo's, Tabiti and Spence but none of them have really made it through to the top level and performed there for long.
> 
> That just boxing as it's niche. If anything he probably done a great job of fucking these boxers profiles up some by sending 4 million casuals to watch UFC when he put on the farce of the decade.


by "they" he meant HBO. I'll post the full interview for everybody to get the full context. 
http://www.fighthype.com/mayweather...t.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> by "they" he meant HBO. I'll post the full interview for everybody to get the full context.
> http://www.fighthype.com/mayweather...t.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


Fair enough, that makes more sense but then at the same time how may of those fighters fight on HBO. It's not like they are going to plug a rival networks fighters though is it.

I mean you could try and claim that HBO are racist for not having all the best black fighters but then you can switch that round by claiming Haymon has mainly signed only black fighters. It is what it is though. Haymon has most of those fighters and they are on Showtime, HBO will plug their fighters to the max and ignore anyone else because that is what makes business sense for them.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Porter vs Thurman is finally set for March 5th at least


God Haymon only one making decent matchups. Most of the **** on this thread don't see it though. As to why boxing is in the poor shape it's in


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd knows of Kovalev. He was asked about him last year when he went to Russia and he gave him respect. The fact that he is so weary of Ward fighting him is a sign of respect.


I know, but he pretends not to know his name:

"I wouldn't move up to 175 pounds to fight the guy, Kovalo [Sergey Kovalev], if that's his name, because I really don't know his name."


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Floyd is way off and has his own history of being racist towards Asians (though I agree Yamanaka is too high). Every pound for pound list is subjective but anybody who doesn't think Kovalev or GGG are among the best fighters in the world should get their eyes checked IMO.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Talent wise boxing is excellent but what fights are you generally excited for and sure are gonna happen in 2016? Name some super fights. Hell I'm more excited about heavyweights than the lower weights because already those guys are trying to fight eachother
> 
> I'd rate Canelo and Cotto above Kovalev BTW. I don't rate Pascal and Hopkins wins that high. Never impressed by Pascal who has looked mediocre for years and Hopkins was out of tricks at that point in his career and was beating a bunch of stiffs after easily losing to Dawson.


If you look at my latest thread on Naoya Inoue you'll see numerous superfights that can be made from 112-118. 122 has rigo, quigg, wake and frampton as well as a good looking flock of upcoming younger fighters like Juarez, Ceja, Pagara. The 126-130 crowd has some excellent match ups between the likes of Loma, GRJ, Santa Cruz, Walters, Miura, Vargas, Uchiyama and others. 140 isn't hot, 147 is fire as always, 154 is looking bleak but a lot of top guys will be moving up to 160 soon where we have the canelo, cotto, lemiux, GGG etc, add in Lara, Andrade and co theres good fights there. 168 is done, 175 has the Kovalev - Ward superfight impending and guys like Beterbiev, alvarez, chilemba all cooking. Cruiserweight has some of the most fun fights to be made in the sport but it gets no love from the mainstream and Heavyweight is looking like it's about to enter a new age. The sport is fire.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Here's the p4p list in 2005 tell me boxing isn't shit right now
> 
> 1. Floyd Mayweather
> 2. Winky Wright
> ...


You've got hindsight though with that mate. Gonzalez, Estrada, Inoue could all become ATG's. GGG is a very dominant middleweight looking for cash and once he gets a taste he'll likely be making superfights. And whoever wins GGG - Alvarez is probably going to go on to forge a HOF career. Winner of Kovalev - Ward is destined for greatness. Bradley looks reinvigorated, pac will be gone soon but is still an ATG. Rigo has ATG qualities. Fury is stirring up HW and could do some big things.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Fair enough, that makes more sense but then at the same time how may of those fighters fight on HBO. It's not like they are going to plug a rival networks fighters though is it.
> 
> I mean you could try and claim that HBO are racist for not having all the best black fighters but then you can switch that round by claiming Haymon has mainly signed only black fighters. It is what it is though. Haymon has most of those fighters and they are on Showtime, HBO will plug their fighters to the max and ignore anyone else because that is what makes business sense for them.


you're right. Floyd does sound dumb in the interview. He raised some good points and there is racism in boxing, but the examples he gave were off.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

What a whiney little bitch.

To be fair I don't think GGG can be listed top 5, but it's hardly based on racism. They have a Nicaraguan as #1 for fucks sake.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I notice the folks that moan about racism are American, you very rarely hear Jamaicans and legit Africans bitch about this kind of stuff


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> I notice the folks that moan about racism are American, you very rarely hear Jamaicans and legit Africans bitch about this kind of stuff


This does not make any sense.
Jamaica is fairly homogeneous and so is most of Africa. And those are not.... South Africa.... pretty sure has problems with racism just like any culture in the planet.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

He alleges Ring Magazine are racist based off that? Talk about poor taste Floyd....and ridiculous judgement as well IMO.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

chibelle said:


> This does not make any sense.
> Jamaica is fairly homogeneous and so is most of Africa. And those are not.... South Africa.... pretty sure has problems with racism just like any culture in the planet.


It makes perfect sense, I'm not talking about the continent and island. I'm referring to those who migrate here from those areas. When I was in school, the immigrant kids were the ones who studied and excelled in class


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Jack said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'm not sure why mixed race people are considered to be black. Ward had one white parent and one black parent, so he's neither white or black and it's strange that one group would 'claim' him and argue racism when he's neither one or the other. I remember hearing a Kenyan say that Obama is the first black president of America but if he had that role in Kenya, he'd be seen as the first white president, and that's true. Ward isn't black, he's mixed race. Maybe if he was full black, he'd be outside the top 10?
> 
> Anyway, Ward's recent record is just poor. He needs better wins to deserve a higher ranking although I agree that Kovalev is too high.


Almost anyone can be considered "mixed race" because of the genetic variety in our species. But we categorize people largely on physical appearance and cultural definitions. Ward's white father isn't really relevant. People see him on the street and see a black guy. Same with Obummer.

Not that I think Floyd knows what he's talking about here. He's making some enormous (and incorrect) assumptions and basing them off of his casual awareness of what's going on in the sport.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> by "they" he meant HBO. I'll post the full interview for everybody to get the full context.
> http://www.fighthype.com/mayweather...t.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


Just read it and he lost me when he said Ward shouldn't move up and fight Kovalev but Golovkin should move up and fight Ward.
I just cannot get my head around why anyone would rather see Ward fighting anyone other than Kovalev.
And he might just get that crossover appeal going if he kicked Stevenson's ass along the way.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Conor replies to Mayweathers 'Racial bias to blame for Conor McGregor's popularity' quote



> Dear Mr.May weather,
> I read the other day that you think racism still exists because I talk shit and am loved but when you did it you were hated...would you like a pad or a tampon? The difference between you and me buddy is that I'm IRISH and you are not. When I fight men,women,children,cats and dogs stop for my fights. Forget using skin colour as an excuse!!
> Also the reason why I am loved is because I have never stepped down to a fight...I am not a man who picks and chooses his fights out of fear. You ruined your legacy to a certain degree because you didn't have the balls to fight Manny for years...excuse after excuse is what the fans kept hearing from you and now your angry your not loved? Who was the man you fought after Manny?? I don't think a lot of people out there know because it was one of the worst pay per view ratings of all time. Just remember this...you can have all the money and power in the world and drive all the fastest cars but like I said before precision beats power and timing beats speed wink emoticon enjoy yourself buddy yeah..ya little bitch
> Love the man you want to be,
> ...


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Conor replies to Mayweathers 'Racial bias to blame for Conor McGregor's popularity' quote


The Irish are the biggest bunch of bandwagon hoppers out there tbf


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm a Ward fan and I dropped him off my mental list due to inactivity.

He's right on his comments about UFC, though. They love them some white fighters. Lesnar, Rousey, now McGregor. They need a white star to carry the sport (look at their PPV buys) but boxing doesn't.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I'm a Ward fan and I dropped him off my mental list due to inactivity.
> 
> He's right on his comments about UFC, though. They love them some white fighters. Lesnar, Rousey, now McGregor. They need a white star to carry the sport (look at their PPV buys) but boxing doesn't.


Jon Jones


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> The Irish are the biggest bunch of bandwagon hoppers out there tbf


Every country has their fair share. I thought Ireland was bad until I moved to Canada.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Crean said:


> Jon Jones


I don't get the sense he was as big of a deal or promoted as much by the company. Then again, I'm not a UFC guy.

I did go to one MMA card and it was pretty much all white people. Very different than boxing cards in SoCal. Heck, sometimes I think I'm the only white guy at some boxing cards.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Crean said:


> Jon Jones


Jones should be a star but he cant help but fuck his own career up.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

McGregor is the funnier shit talker than Money May.

Floyd`s problem is he cant ennunciate what he`s trying to say. Comes off as fake and not witty.

Sent from my LG-H962 using Tapatalk


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I'm a Ward fan and I dropped him off my mental list due to inactivity.
> 
> He's right on his comments about UFC, though. They love them some white fighters. Lesnar, Rousey, now McGregor. They need a white star to carry the sport (look at their PPV buys) but boxing doesn't.


Yup


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> McGregor is the funnier shit talker than Money May.
> 
> Floyd`s problem is he cant ennunciate what he`s trying to say. Comes off as fake and not witty.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H962 using Tapatalk


Floyd's shit talk can be very good, but he turned it down too much. Mayweather/Mosley 24/7 was awesome.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Floyd's one pathetic and classless piece of scum.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Conor replies to Mayweathers 'Racial bias to blame for Conor McGregor's popularity' quote


:happy


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Conor replies to Mayweathers 'Racial bias to blame for Conor McGregor's popularity' quote


That was proven to be fake

Anyways Connor McGregor is popular because he's a novelty and just as many people were hoping that he got his shit pushed in vs Aldo as they wanted him to win





 This is fucking funny. Floyd can be funny too sometimes but its na na na na boo boo type trash talk, McGregor is just a character.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Conor replies to Mayweathers 'Racial bias to blame for Conor McGregor's popularity' quote


Floyd is not the most intelligent man, and definitely says plenty of stupid shit...that said, Conor can fvck off.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Crean said:


> Jon Jones


Jones hasn't got the push/support/recognition he deserves...I'm not blaming UFC per se', but their fan base (in America) is dominated by whites and they tend to support other white fighters. That's not to say they don't support black/minority fighters, but not to the same degree they do white fighters.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> Jones hasn't got the push/support/recognition he deserves...I'm not blaming UFC per se', but their fan base (in America) is dominated by whites and they tend to support other white fighters. That's not to say they don't support black/minority fighters, but not to the same degree they do white fighters.


Jon Jones seems like he is on a mission to fuck his own career up, DUI's, getting caught doing coke, Pulling out of PPVs the night before making them cancel the event, constant cheating, homophobia, hit and run on a pregnant woman - guy is a grade a moron.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Jon Jones seems like he is on a mission to fuck his own career up, DUI's, getting caught doing coke, Pulling out of PPVs the night before making them cancel the event, constant cheating, homophobia, hit and run on a pregnant woman - guy is a grade a moron.


Yeah but even before that, he wasn't getting the same recognition as McGregor or Rousey despite much more success.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Casual boxing fans are far more nationalist/racist. Anderson Silva had massive support until the PED allegation and Weidman was practically begging for recognition even after beating Silva twice. 

flomos only follow blacks, Mexicans only follow Mexican boxers etc etc for the most part.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah but even before that, he wasn't getting the same recognition as McGregor or Rousey despite much more success.


TBF he was ranked number one P4P when he was 23, he was still pretty young and hadn't really built much of a profile. UFC doesn't have the same sort of PR that boxing can get so they focused on pushing the people who could get them that like Spider and Lesnar. He got to the top of the pile in 2011, in 2012 he was done for a DUI and then pulled out of a PPV so I can definitely see why they pulled back on him then considering it was all bad press. Whilst they are getting past it UFC still had/has a it of a rep for being a backward no rules thug sport so to push a thug heavily wouldn't have been a good idea.

Once over that he started getting pushed heavily and decided to give someone a load of stick for being gay. They pushed the Cormier fight as his coming out party as the event where you would see greatness and Jones would become a star. Jones repaid them by doing coke the night before, getting caught on a drug test and whipped into rehab.

Not content with that the silly fucker, probably off his tits again ran a red light and crashed into a pregnant women - instead of seeing if she was ok he decided to fuck off and leave her for dead (even though she was fine - he didn't know). Can't really blame UFC for not pushing Jones, hes an absolute bell end who is a liability to himself, others, the company and the sport.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Casual boxing fans are far more nationalist/racist. Anderson Silva had massive support until the PED allegation and Weidman was practically begging for recognition even after beating Silva twice.
> 
> flomos only follow blacks, Mexicans only follow Mexican boxers etc etc for the most part.


black people are notorious for turning on their own.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> black people are notorious for turning on their own.


Funny thing is, when Ronda Rousey fought against Bethe in Bethe's native country Brazil, the Brazilians were supporting Ronda. atsch:rofl


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

lmfao

conner mcgregor just ktfo, back-to-back, arguably the number one and number two in the division. the later who had not lost in almost ten years and a pfp candidate. 

that wouldve been equivalent to floyd having ktfo, back-to-back, antonio margarito(after margo beat cotto) and then pacqioua.

some people on this forum are blind when shit is right in front of them

color blind


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> lmfao
> 
> conner mcgregor just ktfo, back-to-back, arguably the number one and number two in the division. the later who had not lost in almost ten years and a pfp candidate.
> 
> ...


The only one who is agreeing with Floyd so far is Jeff joiner who is white you fucking retard. And no it's not like Floyd koing Margacheato and Pacquiao back to back because there is no way a plumber would make it that far in boxing.

Boy what I'd give to slap the shit out of you


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> The only one who is agreeing with Floyd so far is Jeff joiner who is white you fucking retard. And no it's not like Floyd koing Margacheato and Pacquiao back to back because there is no way a plumber would make it that far in boxing.
> 
> Boy what I'd give to slap the shit out of you


http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=247278&highlight=floored

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?8893-What-does-the-term-quot-floored-quot-mean-to-you

if this isnt embarrasing enough here you are asking for immigration visa requirements on a boxing forum

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?78277-Has-anyone-here-ever-married-a-foreigner

like you cant afford to pay a measely $100.00 to get professional legal advice from an attorney

you are a sad case even to flomos whose only admission requirement is to have an undevoted love of black cock


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=247278&highlight=floored
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?8893-What-does-the-term-quot-floored-quot-mean-to-you
> 
> ...


I unlike you have a top flight education and can do basic research and was able to get my visa request approved without resorting to a lawyer. Which is more money I can spend on my trip to Europe. Which is about 10k in total I've spent over the last 3 years traveling. You on the other hand are a third world peasant who has probably never set foot in a country where they don't assassinate newly elected mayors.

Again shut your mouth hoe.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> TBF he was ranked number one P4P when he was 23, he was still pretty young and hadn't really built much of a profile. UFC doesn't have the same sort of PR that boxing can get so they focused on pushing the people who could get them that like Spider and Lesnar. He got to the top of the pile in 2011, in 2012 he was done for a DUI and then pulled out of a PPV so I can definitely see why they pulled back on him then considering it was all bad press. Whilst they are getting past it UFC still had/has a it of a rep for being a backward no rules thug sport so to push a thug heavily wouldn't have been a good idea.
> 
> Once over that he started getting pushed heavily and decided to give someone a load of stick for being gay. They pushed the Cormier fight as his coming out party as the event where you would see greatness and Jones would become a star. Jones repaid them by doing coke the night before, getting caught on a drug test and whipped into rehab.
> 
> Not content with that the silly fucker, probably off his tits again ran a red light and crashed into a pregnant women - instead of seeing if she was ok he decided to fuck off and leave her for dead (even though she was fine - he didn't know). Can't really blame UFC for not pushing Jones, hes an absolute bell end who is a liability to himself, others, the company and the sport.


Well it's not about the UFC pushing him for me. I saw them making an effort to promote him, but it's just that I expected more support for him. Him getting in trouble all of time is an issue, but it wasn't that bad in the past. Honestly though the perception on him has changed. His outside issues and fights at press conferences can get him a 90's Tyson type effect.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Funny thing is, when Ronda Rousey fought against Bethe in Bethe's native country Brazil, the Brazilians were supporting Ronda. atsch:rofl


That's pretty messed up. I guess you can't accuse them of only supporting their own. 


quincy k said:


> lmfao
> 
> conner mcgregor just ktfo, back-to-back, arguably the number one and number two in the division. the later who had not lost in almost ten years and a pfp candidate.
> 
> ...


Or it's like Mayweather KOing Genaro Hernandez and then Angel Manfredy within 3 months.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I unlike you have a top flight education and can do basic research and was able to get my visa request approved without resorting to a lawyer. Which is more money I can spend on my trip to Europe. Which is about 10k in total I've spent over the last 3 years traveling. You on the other hand are a third world peasant who has probably never set foot in a country where they don't assassinate newly elected mayors.
> 
> Again shut your mouth hoe.


lmfao you fuken moron

do you know how long it takes to get a working visa, let alone a fuken resident visa or marriage visa, dipshit?

you got a fuken six month travel visa you idiot; anyone without a felony conviction can get that.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Michigan+Warrior

Michigan Warrior
being owned beyond beleif

a poll being 99% or more one sided

being very stupid

incorret meaning/usage of the word floored
_Yo Jimmy, you've just pulled a Michigan Warrior, how the fook was that guy floored??_


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> lmfao you fuken moron
> 
> do you know how long it takes to get a working visa, let alone a fuken resident visa or marriage visa, dipshit?
> 
> ...


Nope fiance visa dopey. All she has to do is interview with her embassy and it's good to go. Like I said shut up hoe


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> That's pretty messed up. I guess you can't accuse them of only supporting their own.
> Or it's like Mayweather KOing Genaro Hernandez and then Angel Manfredy within 3 months.


both genaro and manfredy had already been kod and neither were even close to going on ten years without a defeat

still, if you followed mma, you would never question conners rightful popularity at this particular moment as it is every bit deserved and im generally not a fan of fighters with big mouths


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nope fiance visa dopey. All she has to do is interview with her embassy and it's good to go. Like I said shut up hoe


how long is your fiancee visa good for, dumbass?

probably less time than a fuken six month travel visa, idiot

dumbass, you couldve just got a travel visa and then the fiancee visa later, if even needed(in all likelihood not and simply a way for govenments to make money off dumshits like yourself), giving you more time

you continue to tell people that you have zero world experience and for all intents and purposes real life experience.

now, when are you going to post that photo of yourself lifting 600 pounds when you were a teenager that you begged the mods on the esb forums to delete?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> both genaro and manfredy had already been kod and neither were even close to going on ten years without a defeat
> 
> still, if you followed mma, you would never question conners rightful popularity at this particular moment as it is every bit deserved and im generally not a fan of fighters with big mouths


I'm actually a fan of McGregor's. For an MMA fighter, he's got really good boxing ability and fun to watch. And I like trash talkers who back it up. Don't get it twisted though, Floyd's reign at 130 shits on his "reign" at 145 :good


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> how long is your fiancee visa good for, dumbass?
> 
> probably less time than a fuken six month travel visa, idiot
> 
> ...


oh god what have I done. It's talking to me.

Listen you moron, obviously if she's in America on a fiance visa we are getting married. Both of us are university graduates and explored all possible variables and this one worked out perfectly

Now again shut your hoe mouth you third world scum.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm actually a fan of McGregor's. For an MMA fighter, he's got really good boxing ability and fun to watch. And I like trash talkers who back it up. Don't get it twisted though, Floyd's reign at 130 shits on his "reign" at 145 :good


agreed, no one would ever criticize 130-140 floyd mayweather. you can make an argument that he is top five all time 130 and 135. at 140, beating a prime kt, he could be argued as an all time 140 as well

if you like trash talking check out some of chael sonnen who puts everyone to shame


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Well it's not about the UFC pushing him for me. I saw them making an effort to promote him, but it's just that I expected more support for him. Him getting in trouble all of time is an issue, but it wasn't that bad in the past. Honestly though the perception on him has changed. His outside issues and fights at press conferences can get him a 90's Tyson type effect.


TBF theres barely anyone in UFC who gets major support (as in mainstream level). You had Shamrock through WWE, Lesnar through WWE and now Rousey and McGregor. Rousey was able to ride the feminist movement and McGregor has sort of jumpes on her coat-tails whilst MMA was hot and his big gob and exciting fights has caught the mainstream appeal.

I dont think its got much to do with colour, 99% of MMA fighters are unknown to most people.

You had Tito, Chuck and Rampage to an extent as well. I dont thibk theres really any pattern other than the wrestling guys, its just finding something that gets you attention and junping on it while you have it.

If Connor had got his ass whupped he would have been done now but he didnt - he had an opportunity and took it.

Jones had a similar opportunity when the Cormier fight was making big press and got himself banned and in rehab so everyone forgot about him.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> oh god what have I done._* It's talking to me. *_
> 
> Listen you moron, obviously if she's in America on a fiance visa we are getting married. Both of us are university graduates and explored all possible variables and this one worked out perfectly
> 
> Now again shut your hoe mouth you third world scum.


wtf?

look, moron

you captioned my post, not vice versa. i want nothing to do with you

how many times have i told you not to caption my posts?

10 times?

as for "working out perfectly," it most certainly did for the US government who collected money for an unneeded fiancee visa when she couldve just got a travel visa, dumfuk

$950.00 90 day fiancee visa

http://www.visanow.com/fiance-visa-cost/

http://www.uscis.gov/family/family-us-citizens/fiancee-visa/fiancee-visas

six month $160.00 travel visa

https://www.migrationexpert.com/travel_visa/tourist_visitors_visa_b2/

https://www.migrationexpert.com/frequently_asked_visa_questions/us_faq_visitor_tourist_visa/

you are one dumfuk clown flomo


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> wtf?
> 
> look, moron
> 
> ...


That's VISA fraud. You are really displaying your third world colors now. :rofl

Sorry we are respectable educated contributors to society, we don't need to fraud immigration services over such a small some. She is from a wealthy family and I'm gainfully employed in a respected trade. Leave that for your border jumping amigos in the bario


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> That's VISA fraud. You are really displaying your third world colors now. :rofl
> 
> Sorry we are respectable educated contributors to society, we don't need to fraud immigration services over such a small some. She is from a wealthy family and I'm gainfully employed in a respected trade. Leave that for your border jumping amigos in the bario


VISA fraud?

wtf are you talking about? the links that i provided are the associated costs for entering the United States on either a travel visa or a fiancee visa.

what does fraud have to do with this?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> visa fraud?
> 
> wtf are you talking about? the links i provided are the associated costs for entering the United States on either a travel visa or a fiancee visa. what does fraud have to do with this?


You telling me you and your third world brethren don't know what visa fraud is? If you apply for adjustment status after getting married on a tourist visa you are committing fraud.

"The time when individuals run into trouble is when they enter the US on a tourist visa with the clear intention of marrying and staying permanently in the US. Coming to the US on a visitor visa with the sole intention of getting married in the US and then filing for adjustment of status is deemed to be visa fraud, and US immigration officers do not take kindly to anyone they perceive has committed visa fraud."

- See more at: http://www.visapro.com/green-card-family/getting-married-on-a-tourist-visa.asp#sthash.pPm35md3.dpuf

You stupid stupid scumbag


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Floyd Mayweather Speaks On Racism In Boxingï»¿
> 
> Vibe
> Monesha Woods
> ...


well ,maybe if Ward fought his ranking would change.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> You telling me you and your third world brethren don't know what visa fraud is? If you apply for adjustment status after getting married on a tourist visa you are committing fraud.
> 
> "The time when individuals run into trouble is when they enter the US on a tourist visa with the clear intention of marrying and staying permanently in the US. Coming to the US on a visitor visa with the sole intention of getting married in the US and then filing for adjustment of status is deemed to be visa fraud, and US immigration officers do not take kindly to anyone they perceive has committed visa fraud."
> 
> ...


you idiot

this is designed for people intentionally coming to america, with the sole purpose of marrying to gain US citizenship with both parties involved, and then immediately seperating...which is fraud

if your wife does not immediately seperate from you then there is no fraud, dumbass

what you are trying to convey is that it is not perfectly legal for a foreignor, with the financial or educational requirements to become a US citizen, to come to america on a six month tourist visa, fall in love and get married to a US citizen?

you fuken dumbass

_*There is nothing in the regulations that say individuals who are in the US as visitors cannot get married. In fact, you are even allowed to come to the US as a visitor with the sole intention of getting married. *_


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> you idiot
> 
> this is designed for people intentionally coming to america, with the sole purpose of marrying to gain US citizenship with both parties involved, and then immediately seperating...which is fraud
> 
> ...


Yes I'm sure that's what you and your third world brethren do to skirt the laws of this country, but no even if we don't separate it is still fraud because we have been dating for 2 and a half years and we didn't randomly fall in love while she was visiting the US. Now if she were to return home that wouldn't be fraud but she is staying and applying for a green card which is fraud. Reading comprehension is your friend son.

We are going about the process legally without committing fraudulent actions that could get her banned from the US.

But thanks for the tutorial next time give us a lesson on how smuggling drugs across the border isn't trafficking but relocation assistance


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yes I'm sure that's what you and your third world brethren do to skirt the laws of this country, but no even if we don't separate it is still fraud because we have been dating for 2 and a half years and we didn't randomly fall in love while she was visiting the US. Now if she were to return home that wouldn't be fraud but she is staying and applying for a green card which is fraud. _*Reading comprehension is your friend son.*_
> 
> We are going about the process legally without committing fraudulent actions that could get her banned from the US.
> 
> But thanks for the tutorial next time give us a lesson on how smuggling drugs across the border isn't trafficking but relocation assistance


from your own link that you so cheerish...perhaps you should take the time to _*read and comprehend*_ it

_*There is nothing in the regulations that say individuals who are in the US as visitors cannot get married. In fact, you are even allowed to come to the US as a visitor with the sole intention of getting married.

*_why do you keep insisting on captioning my posts with the intent of arguing with me...

when i just keep making you look like a fool?


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> oh god what have I done. It's talking to me.
> 
> Listen you moron, obviously if she's in America on a fiance visa we are getting married. Both of us are university graduates and explored all possible variables and this one worked out perfectly
> 
> Now again shut your hoe mouth you *third world scum*.


 @Bogotazo


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> from your own link that you so cheerish
> 
> _*There is nothing in the regulations that say individuals who are in the US as visitors cannot get married. In fact, you are even allowed to come to the US as a visitor with the sole intention of getting married.
> 
> ...


Keep reading dopey smurf

*The time when individuals run into trouble is when they enter the US on a tourist visa with the clear intention of marrying and staying permanently in the US*
- See more at: http://www.visapro.com/green-card-family/getting-married-on-a-tourist-visa.asp#sthash.Kq7ypscM.dpuf

Again read the words I'm typing dum dum. If she leaves after we get married that is not fraud, if she stays and adjusts for permanent status that is fraud

I'm baffled how to get you to understand this simple concept. My sister teaches second grade shall I call her to see how she gets her kids to understand simple concepts?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Keep reading dopey smurf
> 
> *The time when individuals run into trouble is when they enter the US on a tourist visa with the clear intention of marrying and staying permanently in the US*
> - See more at: http://www.visapro.com/green-card-family/getting-married-on-a-tourist-visa.asp#sthash.Kq7ypscM.dpuf
> ...


what you are trying to convey is that it is not perfectly legal for a foreignor, with the financial or educational requirements to become a US citizen, to come to america on a six month tourist visa, fall in love and get married to a US citizen?
_*
*_again, from your own link,_*

There is nothing in the regulations that say individuals who are in the US as visitors cannot get married. In fact, you are even allowed to come to the US as a visitor with the sole intention of getting married.

*_


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> what you are trying to convey is that it is not perfectly legal for a foreignor, with the financial or educational requirements to become a US citizen, to come to america on a six month tourist visa, fall in love and get married to a US citizen?
> _*
> *_again, from your own link,_*
> 
> ...


:rofl you've been utterly schooled son. Do not match wits with your betters


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Hontoo ni okama desu ka :rolleyes


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> :rofl you've been utterly schooled son. Do not match wits with your betters


the psychotic part about is this is that you actually believe yourself

again, from your own link

http://www.visapro.com/green-card-family/getting-married-on-a-tourist-visa.asp

_*Can I Marry A US Citizen on A Tourist Visa?*_
_*
The short answer is: yes, you can get married in the US while on a B-1/B-2 tourist visa or on a visa waiver program. *_

_*There is nothing in the regulations that say individuals who are in the US as visitors cannot get married. In fact, you are even allowed to come to the US as a visitor with the sole intention of getting married.*_


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Hontoo ni okama desu ka :rolleyes


lmfao

six days into the New Year and youve already been banned

what is this, like a half dozen times in the last 12 months?

you gotta be some kind of loser to get banned every two months from an internet forum

you are one dumfuk _*racists*_ clown flomo

thank goodness one of the mods here _*floored*_ you

_*

*__*MichiganWarrior*_
_*Banned*_

*This message is hidden because MichiganWarrior is on your ignore list.*

_*View Post*__*Remove user from ignore list*_​


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> That's VISA fraud. You are really displaying your third world colors now. :rofl
> 
> Sorry we are respectable educated contributors to society, we don't need to fraud immigration services over such a small some. She is from a wealthy family and I'm gainfully employed in a respected trade. Leave that for your border jumping amigos in the bario


You're a kindergarten teacher...just fucking say it.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

What a twat. The most popular fighters of all time and the most lauded by the press are all black. The richest fighter ever was Floyd himself...and the guys most commonly held up by the Ring and top of P4P ratings are black. He said the only reason that McGregor and Rousey were big names was due to being white...:lol: What a cock. Rousey was due to being a woman and being hyped to fuck for constantly winning inside the first round.

McGregor like many trash talkers has become a big name in his sport and a bigger one due to making predictions on when he will win the fight and then doing so.

Look at global sporting icons that are promoted around the world and well know across multiple nations and you will see a large black representation. Usain Bolt, Michael Jordan (still), Tiger Woods and Lebron James are prime examples. Wlad was the heavyweight champ for an unbeaten decade and nobody really gave a fuck and neither the media or public raved about him. Anthony Joshua is getting more hype than Tyson Fury got for beating Wlad.

Ask someone who doesn't know boxing to name a famous boxing name and they will say Muhammad Ali. Ask for another and they will say Mike Tyson.

Andre Ward fought in June against a domestic level British opponent for the first time in 2 years. He fought once in 2013 and once in 2012. Since he beat Froch in 2011 he has had exactly 3 fights and only one of those against a big name. In that period of time, GGG has fought 12 times...all of them world title defences. Granted not any stand out names really, but some good fighters and all utterly dominated.

On ability...and past record, sure Ward could be top...but you do have to actually be competing in the sport to warrant a top ranking.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Floyd Mayweather Speaks On Racism In Boxingï»¿
> 
> Vibe
> Monesha Woods
> ...


Resumes of RINGS #2 , 3 and 4 over the past three years (2013 , 2014, 2015 ):
(Major title at defences in RED )

*Kovalev (9-0-0, 8 KOs).....................................GGG (10-0-0, 10 KOs).............................Andre (2-0-0) 1 KO*

Nadjib Mohammedi (37-3-0) *KO 3*....................David Lemieux (34-2-0) *TKO 8*.................Paul Smith (35-5-0 *TKO 9 * 
Jean Pascal (29-2-1) *TKO 8*............................Willie Monroe Jr (19-1-0) *TKO 6*.................Edwin Rodriguez (24-0-0) *UD 117-107*
Bernard Hopkins (55-6-2) *UD 120-106*............Martin Murray (29-1-1) *TKO 11*
Blake Caparello (19-0-1) *KO 2*........................Marco Antonio Rubio (59-6-1) *KO 2*
Cedric Agnew (26-0-0) *KO 7*..........................Daniel Geale (30-2-1) *TKO 3*
Ismayl Sillah (21-1-0) * KO 2*...........................Osumanu Adama (22-3-0) *TKO 7*
Nathan Cleverly ( 26-0-0) *KO 4*......................Curtis Stevens (25-3-0) *TKO 8*
Cornelius White (21-1-0) * TKO 3*.....................Matthew Macklin (29-4-0) *KO 3*
Gabriel Campillo (21-4-1) *TKO 3*....................Nobuhiro Ishida (24-8-2) *KO 3*
.................................................................Gabriel Rosado *(21-5-0) TKO 7*

A better question might be "What is Ward doing on *any* p4p list with two fights in the last forty months ?


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

There's favoritism and racial bias in the sport, but to call it straight up racism is grasping at straws.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> You're a kindergarten teacher...just fucking say it.


LOL


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> how long is your fiancee visa good for, dumbass?
> 
> probably less time than a fuken six month travel visa, idiot
> 
> ...


To be fair, there are risk to using a tourist visa then applying for fiance visa (like getting rejected the tourist visa or getting the tourist visa and then rejected for the fiance visa which can lead to rejection for all other visas). Each has a specific use and limitation. If your intent to to get married immediately in the US, the fiance visa is your best bet especially if you want to bridge it for a green card. It is much harder to get a green card from a tourist visa. Fiance visa allows you to stay as long as your application is in the process after marriage

(not a lawyer, just experience from a friend and his hawt euro girl)


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

chibelle said:


> To be fair, there are risk to using a tourist visa then applying for fiance visa (like getting rejected the tourist visa or getting the tourist visa and then rejected for the fiance visa which can lead to rejection for all other visas). Each has a specific use and limitation. If your intent to to get married immediately in the US, the fiance visa is your best bet especially if you want to bridge it for a green card. It is much harder to get a green card from a tourist visa. Fiance visa allows you to stay as long as your application is in the process after marriage
> 
> (not a lawyer, just experience from a friend and his hawt euro girl)


if you get rejected for a simple tourist visa you in all likelihood are not getting any US visas in the immediate future. and it appears that the only advantage of getting a fiancee visa is that you can get married before 60 days with zero risk of visa fraud; the 30-60 day period with no presumption of misrepresentation with the burden of proof falling on the applicant on a tourist visa. and you can just as well get denied a finacee visa now just the same as a person on a tourist visa getting denied a green card after they get married.

im sure that the US government would like everyone who is entering the country on a tourist visa to provide a medical exam(in all likelihood to deny entry of people with infectuous diseases), a police report from their home country and copies of birth certificates and the finacee visa, as opposed to a tourist visa, does just that with the cost burden falling on the person entering the country on a fiancee visa

imo, if a foreignor is going to get rejected for a green card after getting married you are going to get rejected regardless of what visa you used to enter the US if the person using the tourist visa waited 60 days before marriage.

still, you would have to be some sort of clueless moron to start a thread on a boxing forum regarding a marriage visa as opposed to simply going to the US consulate, consulting with an attorney or asking your physical friends or family for advice as opposed to anonymous people blogging on a boxing forum


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

I think I'm right in saying Ward beat an out of shape Paul Smith last year and that's your lot. I might be wrong,he isn't someone I'm overly interested in but if that is the case he is lucky to be in the top 10. Race has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

The comparison to McGregor hasn't factored in another huge point and that is that Ireland don't have a huge amount of world championship athletes. McGregor has hit the mainstream news but has a massive following of patriots from Ireland.

Now if you try to compare him to someone like Andre Ward who is an American which of course has hundreds of top level athletes across near all sports.

Minus the Gaelic sports Ireland doesn't really have a massive amount of people to get behind in major sporting events, on the other hand USA has hundreds to who they need to work out who they want to give their time too.

Once you get a good fanbase going then its easier to build more and get people on the bandwagon. If you make it to world level and don't have a fanbase it becomes a lot harder to build one. McGregor has been building his for a few years, Ward came on the scene from pretty much nowhere and even some hardcore fans knew very little about him when he entered the Super Six.

Add in his inactivity and theres good reasons why Ward hasn't been able to turn skill into stardom and McGregor has. Geography plays a big part of it.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Isn't it just that on a whole GGG and Kovalev are just more entertaining? And Kovalev deserves to be top 5 p4p imo, but that doesn't mean much in multiple ways


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Setanta said:


> Resumes of RINGS #2 , 3 and 4 over the past three years (2013 , 2014, 2015 ):
> (Major title at defences in RED )
> 
> *Kovalev (9-0-0, 8 KOs).....................................GGG (10-0-0, 10 KOs).............................Andre (2-0-0) 1 KO*
> ...


Excellent point.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd Mayweather makes one innocuous quote and generates eight pages on a board with no recent activity. Still the cash cow. Even got fools like @quincy k ranting about linsanity and all types of irrelevant nonsense, just like the old days.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Setanta said:


> Resumes of RINGS #2 , 3 and 4 over the past three years (2013 , 2014, 2015 ):
> (Major title at defences in RED )
> 
> *Kovalev (9-0-0, 8 KOs).....................................GGG (10-0-0, 10 KOs).............................Andre (2-0-0) 1 KO*
> ...


... So the fighters in red are supposed to be good?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

chibelle said:


> To be fair, there are risk to using a tourist visa then applying for fiance visa (like getting rejected the tourist visa or getting the tourist visa and then rejected for the fiance visa which can lead to rejection for all other visas). Each has a specific use and limitation. If your intent to to get married immediately in the US, the fiance visa is your best bet especially if you want to bridge it for a green card. It is much harder to get a green card from a tourist visa. Fiance visa allows you to stay as long as your application is in the process after marriage
> 
> (not a lawyer, just experience from a friend and his hawt euro girl)


It's simple if you get married on a tourist VISA and apply for adjustment status you are at risk for fraud. Quincy K has the mental capacity of turnip.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> It's simple if you get married on a tourist VISA and apply for adjustment status you are at _*risk for fraud*_. Quincy K has the mental capacity of turnip.


your at risk for getting hit by a car if you cross the street you moron.

damn, you just got off getting banned and your right back here again taking shit

what a fuken loser you are

http://www.visapro.com/green-card-fa...urist-visa.asp

_*Can I Marry A US Citizen on A Tourist Visa?*
*
The short answer is: yes, you can get married in the US while on a B-1/B-2 tourist visa or on a visa waiver program. *

*There is nothing in the regulations that say individuals who are in the US as visitors cannot get married. In fact, you are even allowed to come to the US as a visitor with the sole intention of getting married.

*_


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Floyd Mayweather makes one innocuous quote and generates eight pages on a board with no recent activity. Still the cash cow. Even got fools like @*quincy k* ranting about linsanity and all types of irrelevant nonsense, just like the old days.


you are obssessed with me

an anonymous face on an internet forum

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...ather-over-Canelo/page7&p=2138342#post2138342

damn, i would hate to be your next door neighbor or co-worker

congratulations, you just past a one year anniversary of stalking me after losing a stupid floyd mayweather argument

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...doesn-t-warrant-its-own-thread-thread/page196

embarrasing


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Floyd Mayweather makes one innocuous quote and generates eight pages on a board with no recent activity. Still the cash cow. Even got fools like @quincy k ranting about linsanity and all types of irrelevant nonsense, just like the old days.


If we had good fighters fighting each other we wouldn't need Floyd to entertain us. Instead p4p king Golovkin fighting Tureano Johnson in May, Pac vs Bradley 3 and at least another sixth months before Ward vs Kovalev

We got some good heavyweight fights coming up but I think people were so traumatized by Klitchkos reign that it'll take awhile before people are talking about it again

Boxing's in a sad shape at the moment


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The problem with Floyd's statements are that a lot of them are true, but they have nothing to do with racism. Yes there is racism still out there and in boxing. I think there is racism involving the treatment around Andre Ward whether it is conscious or unconscious. Ward has done a few things recently to rub people the wrong way, but I saw him getting criticized even back during the Super 6 tournament. 

And the double standards Ward faces are unfair also. GGG can wait around for Canelo, Saunders and Jacobs, but Ward can't wait around for GGG, DeGale, and Jack. Some fans are so full of shit when they pretended like Cotto vs GGG was a better and more competitive fight than GGG vs Ward. His ranking on the p4p list has to do with his inactivity imo even if GGG has no business in the top 3. 

And that fake message from McGregor is silly. Floyd has been hated for years. People hated him before Pacquiao even fought at welterweight. I want to say it was due to their styles of fighting, but Hamed was hated as well. Even Ali was hated during his reign. I'm interested to see what the reception for Tyson Fury will be in the future who's as controversial as Mayweather with his mouth.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> you are obssessed with me
> 
> an anonymous face on an internet forum
> 
> ...


Which is why you moved to Mexico? Or were you escaping the local authorities?


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> ... So the fighters in red are supposed to be good?


 The fights with fighters in red were tittle defences, where one or more of the four main belts were at stake.

Nobody could seriously argue that Ward has done anything near what the other two have over the past three years.

And whether Ward is more talented or not, he needs to be a lot more active to be on any top ten list.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Setanta said:


> The fights with fighters in red were tittle defences, where one or more of the four main belts were at stake.
> 
> Nobody could seriously argue that Ward has done anything near what the other two have over the past three years.
> 
> And whether Ward is more talented or not, he needs to be a lot more active to be on any top ten list.


Forget Ward, do you think Golovkin reign is worthy of p4p top 5?


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> SOG


Finally some good news from Ward.

Ward-S.Barrera in March.

If Ward-Kovalev happens a new P4P king will be crowned.

Unless Chocolol stops being Mini-GGG and faces Estrada.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Finally some good news from Ward.
> 
> Ward-S.Barrera in March.
> 
> ...


if ward beats both kovalev and barrera, yes, andre ward is p4p number one being both the best at 168 and arguably 175

kovalev, no. he still would have to beat stevenson. imo, the pascal rematch is worthless for pfp rankings


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The problem with Floyd's statements are that a lot of them are true, but they have nothing to do with racism. Yes there is racism still out there and in boxing. I think there is racism involving the treatment around Andre Ward whether it is conscious or unconscious. Ward has done a few things recently to rub people the wrong way, but I saw him getting criticized even back during the Super 6 tournament.
> 
> And the double standards Ward faces are unfair also. GGG can wait around for Canelo, Saunders and Jacobs, _*but Ward can't wait around for GGG, DeGale, and Jack.*_ Some fans are so full of shit when they pretended like Cotto vs GGG was a better and more competitive fight than GGG vs Ward. His ranking on the p4p list has to do with his inactivity imo even if GGG has no business in the top 3.
> 
> And that fake message from McGregor is silly. Floyd has been hated for years. People hated him before Pacquiao even fought at welterweight. I want to say it was due to their styles of fighting, but Hamed was hated as well. Even Ali was hated during his reign. I'm interested to see what the reception for Tyson Fury will be in the future who's as controversial as Mayweather with his mouth.


who here on chb has said that ward cannot wait around for degale and jack?

who here on chb has said that ward has to move up and fight sergey or stevenson at 175?

ward has blatantly ducked adonis at 168, in oakland, because stevenson offered him a fight there.

other than that you are trying to create arguments where arguments dont exist


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> *And the double standards Ward faces are unfair also. GGG can wait around for Canelo, Saunders and Jacobs, but Ward can't wait around for GGG, DeGale, and Jack.*


Hardly a double standard. Ward had beaten the best in his division. Golovkin hasn't yet. If I'm cynical I'm thinking you're just looking for a reason to vent about GGG.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Which is why you moved to Mexico? Or were you escaping the local authorities?


so let me guess this straight

you automatcally presume that i am "escaping the local authorities" because i am not a flomo and embarassed you in a floyd mayweather debate that happened over a year ago?

good grief you are sad

why do you continue to obsess over me after we both agreed that you would stop?

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...ather-over-Canelo/page7&p=2138342#post2138342


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Finally some good news from Ward.
> 
> Ward-S.Barrera in March.
> 
> ...


That's great news  And that would be tough as hell picking between the winner of Gonzales/Estrada or Ward/Kovalev. The media would probably go with Ward, but we're not the media.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> who here on chb has said that ward cannot wait around for degale and jack?
> 
> who here on chb has said that ward has to move up and fight sergey or stevenson at 175?
> 
> ...


I've had plenty of discussions in the past with people demanding Ward to finally move up when imo there are plenty of fights available at 168 right now. Kovalev vs Stevenson is my main priority at 175 as Stevenson is getting old and that'll probably be more entertaining. And people were on the Ward moving up trip for years now.



Kurushi said:


> Hardly a double standard. Ward had beaten the best in his division. Golovkin hasn't yet. If I'm cynical I'm thinking you're just looking for a reason to vent about GGG.


It is a double standard imo. Ward indeed cleaned out 168 years ago, but the division is completely different now especially if Ramirez beats Abraham. And I'm not intending to vent about GGG. Floyd is the one who brought up the comparison. I was just opening light that there is some mistreatment for Ward in the media that doesn't stem for his unwillingness to fight or pricing himself out.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I've had plenty of discussions in the past _*with people demanding Ward t*_o finally move up when imo there are plenty of fights available at 168 right now. Kovalev vs Stevenson is my main priority at 175 as Stevenson is getting old and that'll probably be more entertaining. And people were on the Ward moving up trip for years now.
> 
> It is a double standard imo. Ward indeed cleaned out 168 years ago, but the division is completely different now especially if Ramirez beats Abraham. And I'm not intending to vent about GGG. Floyd is the one who brought up the comparison. I was just opening light that there is some mistreatment for Ward in the media that doesn't stem for his unwillingness to fight or pricing himself out.


again, who are these people on chb that you are referring to?

ive never said one bad word about ward, and still really havent, even though he and his fans made a complete jackass out of himself when he demanded that golovkin, who weighs less than many 154s on fight night, jump up and fight him in genndays first attempt at 168 when ward had no intention whatsover to fight either stevenson or kovalev in his first fight at 175

regardless, barrera is a great fight in wards first shot at 175

nowhere near the level of a carl froch but not everyone is gennady golovkin


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Forget Ward, do you think Golovkin reign is worthy of p4p top 5?


Yes.

ESPN has him at 2.
Ring has him at 5.
TNBR has him at 6.

Given that he's on a lengthy winning streak, all by KO, and is clearly the top MW at the moment, even though I don't think his reign has many great names, his activity and uber-dominance certainly make a case.

I'd entertain suggestions as to which five should be above him, based on current form.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> The problem with Floyd's statements are that a lot of them are true, but they have nothing to do with racism. Yes there is racism still out there and in boxing. I think there is racism involving the treatment around Andre Ward whether it is conscious or unconscious. Ward has done a few things recently to rub people the wrong way, but I saw him getting criticized even back during the Super 6 tournament.
> 
> And the double standards Ward faces are unfair also. GGG can wait around for Canelo, Saunders and Jacobs, but Ward can't wait around for GGG, DeGale, and Jack. Some fans are so full of shit when they pretended like Cotto vs GGG was a better and more competitive fight than GGG vs Ward. His ranking on the p4p list has to do with his inactivity imo even if GGG has no business in the top 3.
> And that fake message from McGregor is silly. Floyd has been hated for years. People hated him before Pacquiao even fought at welterweight.* I want to say it was due to their styles of fighting, but Hamed was hated as well. Even Ali was hated during his reign. I'm interested to see what the reception for Tyson Fury will be in the future who's as controversial as Mayweather with his mouth.*


Any gobshite boxer is going to be hated. People have in general been brought up to respect humbleness and that showing off is being a cock so it just goes against their morals. Naseem was as equally liked as he was hated, probably more so.

Ali is different because of his time period and his fan base sort of changed throughout his career. He was seen as a gobshite early and people didn't think he was as good as he would become, when he started backing it up at top level he converted a lot of people. Then he had that whole nation of Islam priod where he would insinuate some race hate so of course many white folk would dislike him for that - he come out with some stupid quotes whether he believed them or not.

Then he probably split people for his anti-war stance - some thought he was a draft dodger, others thought he was great for it - thats probably more political than racist but no doubt included a lot of racists as well. Later on he somewhat changed his views and gained more respect for it, the Frazier malarky where he was racist to black people probably didn't help his cause though.

But then its not just gobby folk. Wladimir is about as fair and humble as they come in terms of what we see on TV and he was despised by many, Scott Quigg gets a load of shit from Brits and he doesn't say anything that is offensive at all. Go away from Boxing and look at people like David Beckham, Andy Murray, Ronaldo etc - some people just rub people up the wrong way, there's no real equation to it.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> so let me guess this straight
> 
> you automatcally presume that i am "escaping the local authorities" because i am not a flomo and embarassed you in a floyd mayweather debate that happened over a year ago?
> 
> ...


You said something dumb, not my problem. You're probably the biggest flomo on CHB, tbh.

Jeremy Lin was only popular because he went to Harvard and it had nothing to do with his race. SMH.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Setanta said:


> Yes.
> 
> ESPN has him at 2.
> Ring has him at 5.
> ...


So you believe guys like Murray, Geale, Stevens, and Lemueix are good enough names to grant p4p number 3 status? Interesting


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

That's a move of the goal-posts that sweethomebama would be proud of.

You wrote:



MichiganWarrior said:


> Forget Ward, do you think Golovkin reign is worthy of p4p top 5?


And now you've got:


MichiganWarrior said:


> So you believe guys like Murray, Geale, Stevens, and Lemueix are good enough names to grant p4p number 3 status? Interesting


But anyway...

As I said before, I'd entertain a list of those currently active fighters with better claims to such a position.

A case could be made for placing GGG at 2.

Or 10.

Or pretty much anywhere in between.

So to return to where we started, I feel there's nothing unreasonable about placing GGG at 5.

You do realize that the whole p4p concept is pretty subjective ?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Setanta said:


> That's a move of the goal-posts that sweethomebama would be proud of.
> 
> You wrote:
> 
> ...


So you believe Golovkins resume is better than Canelo, Cotto, Pacquiap, Marquez, Bradley, etc etc?

Do you think that Geale and Lemeuix are p4p top 5 worthy opponents? How would you rate Geale and Lemuiex class wise?


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Floyd Mayweather Speaks On Racism In Boxingï»¿
> 
> Vibe
> Monesha Woods
> ...


I wish I was discriminated against like Floyd.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mr. Brain said:


> I wish I was discriminated against like Floyd.


:rofl


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> So you believe Golovkins resume is better than Canelo, Cotto, Pacquiap, Marquez, Bradley, etc etc?
> 
> Do you think that Geale and Lemeuix are p4p top 5 worthy opponents? How would you rate Geale and Lemuiex class wise?


It's not just about opponents it's also about dominating your opponents and your division. Of his past 6 bouts, Cotto has lost 3. Of his 3 wins, one was against Geale, one was against a clearly past his best Martinez who many felt lost to Murray in his previous fight and one was against Rodriguez who has also lost to British level Ashley Theophane and barely beaten anyone of note.

Is Lemueix a better win than Rodriguez? Yes I think so. Is Murray pretty much equal to beating the Martinez Cotto faced? Yeah, especially given that Murray lost a close fight to Martinez having dropped him a year before. You cannot just do it on resume or RJJ would be in the top 3 p4p right now. You have to do it off recent form and the manner of victories too.

No doubt that Canelo should be higher than GGG and I agree that he shouldn't be so high, but part of his problem is his division and you have to also look at how someone performs and how you think they would do in a hypothetical match against others. I mean p4p is completely unscientific as it is. What do I think would happen if Cotto fought GGG? I think GGG would wreck him.

JMM...inactivity HAS to count. He last fought 20 months ago. He has one fight in 2013...lost to Bradley. One fight in 2014 that was a win over Alvarado who was stopped in his fight before going 12 with JMM and stopped inside 3 in his next fight. So there is every reason based on lack of actual fighting to not have JMM that high up.

A record of 1-1 in the past 3 years means you don't really warrant discussion in a p4p ranking of current fighters. Is he even a current fighter? When is his next fight and against whom? If Brady spent the whole of next year injured you would talk about the best QB in the world based off guys playing the sport. JMM has been injured but for long enough to mean that you drop him down for guys who are active and winning.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Mcgregor had a legit repose to mayweather today. Disappointed he didn't mention the woman beating.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

The debate of Canelo v Golovkin is easily sorted , fight eachother. Both MW champs, get it on . I suspect the reason they aren't going to is cos Canelo knows what most people suspect, he will get knocked the fuck out.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> So you believe Golovkins resume is better than Canelo, Cotto, Pacquiap, Marquez, Bradley, etc etc?
> 
> Do you think that Geale and Lemeuix are p4p top 5 worthy opponents? How would you rate Geale and Lemuiex class wise?


 @Strike just saved me some typing.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> The media would probably go with Ward, but we're not the media.


Regardless of what Floyd or british haters (not all Britons are, of course) say, the world of boxing is ready to embrace Ward again.

Despite his inactivity, unattractive fighting style and uninspiring opposition in the last 2 fights he's still rated as a p4p fighter, still only a couple meaningful fights away from reclaiming the top spot.

All he needs is to get his irish ass back into the ring.

He's a couple fights away from becoming the #1 P4P fighter in the world.

A win over a fighter as dangerous and highly regarded as Kovalev will not only catapult his career into stratosphere.

The feeble shadow of the Welsh Slapper will be vanquished forever.

Ward's destiny is in his hands.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Yamanaka shouldn't be there but the reasoning is off.


Yamanaka's in the top 10 is way more funnier than Broner/4 weight Guerrero were.

It really looks like:

- We should include someone to make our list look more legit and hardcore!
- Like we know boxing!
- Exactly! But whom?
- Some obscure asian guy!
- Good thinking! Everybody's got one on their list!
- Only... I don't know nobody.
- Don't be a noob, dude, boxrec it!
- I'm on it!
- So?
- I... I got nothing. Not a single jap welter.
- Did you search the middleweights too?
- What do you take me for? Everybody knows asians are small and bad drivers.
- True, true... Shit... Maybe put Broner back in?
- Wait! I got an idea - google some midget mexican! They're almost like japs!
- Dude!
- So?
- Sheen...sake lol! Yam...anakin...aka...
- Sounds like some japanese car lol! Is he undefeated?
- Yup.
- Then he's good. Put him on our list.
- Done!
- Nice!
- Now do we know boxing or do we know boxing?!
- We own boxing!
- Let's show our list to Uncle Oscar!
- Me first!
- But dont forget to knock! Remember what happened the last time?!
- Pink dild...

to be continued...


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Strike said:


> It's not just about opponents it's also about dominating your opponents and your division


So Cotto when he was at 140 and dominating everyone he fought should have been p4p number 3?

More to the point given hypothetically, given Cotto blew away Martinez and Geale who is Golovkin second best win how do you think Cotto career path would be if he fought Golovkin level opposition instead of testing himself across multiple divisions?

Do you believe Cotto should be penalized for testing himself. Do how believe dominating a poor division fighting terrible opposition warrants p4p

Finally can you name a fighter in the p4p top 5 since its inception with a worse resume than Golovkin?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> Yamanaka's in the top 10 is way more funnier than Broner/4 weight Guerrero were.
> 
> It really looks like:
> 
> ...


I think this is exactly how it went down. Inoue has a better case in 9 fights.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> So Cotto when he was at 140 and dominating everyone he fought should have been p4p number 3?
> 
> More to the point given hypothetically, given Cotto blew away Martinez and Geale who is Golovkin second best win how do you think Cotto career path would be if he fought Golovkin level opposition instead of testing himself across multiple divisions?
> 
> ...


It's p4p. So yes you can be penalized for taking risks. If RJJ had never stepped back down from heavy to fight Tarver then his p4p rating would have been number 1 for longer. In terms of how we respect Cotto as a fighter and how we look back on his career when it's over...no he should not be penalised. But if you lose 50% of your last 6 fights and your wins in that time are nothing special then of course in the hypothetical, inaccurate world of p4p you will drop down.

If he can't hack it at that weight then go back down and dominate if you can to go back up.

Agreed on GGG's record...it is very weak considering his status but then Tyson blew away a list of not so great opponents with a few very good ones thrown in and people were already calling him the greatest heavy ever by 1988.

GGG needs some defining fights for sure, and Canelo is the obvious option. Likewise he could move up...he beat Bute by KO as an amateur and has the skillset to beat Degale.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> And the double standards Ward faces are unfair also. GGG can wait around for Canelo, Saunders and Jacobs, but Ward can't wait around for GGG, DeGale, and Jack. Some fans are so full of shit when they pretended like Cotto vs GGG was a better and more competitive fight than GGG vs Ward. His ranking on the p4p list has to do with his inactivity imo even if GGG has no business in the top 3.


Difference for me is whilst waiting around for Canelo, GGG isn't waiting around. He's beating top 10 guys, unifying and staying busy against fringe contenders. In the last 3 years Ward has beat Paul Smith (best win Tony Dodson like 8 years ago) and Edwin Rodriguez who was an okay guy but thats 3 years ago. I think people were just getting frustrated and the longer he was doing nothing the bigger the bang people wanted him to come back with. I wouldn't have a problem with him dominating 168 for his career if he wanted, but he can't now fight DeGale or Jack or Bute because of Jay Z/Haymon beef and Groves has gone off the boil. Abraham would have been ok and Callum Smith is the best up and comer, plus you got guys like Murata on the way up.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Back in my day Shinsuke Yamanaka was thought of as being there or thereabouts re: P4P lists, and I see he recently defeated the once criminally overrated Anselmo Moreno, so he's good in my book.

Anyway, this is McGregor's _actual_ response, for those unaware/interested:



> 4. Floyd Mayweather, don't ever bring race into my success again. I am an Irishman. My people have been oppressed our entire existence. And still very much are. I understand the feeling of prejudice. It is a feeling that is deep in my blood.
> 
> In my family's long history of warfare there was a time where just having the name 'McGregor' was punishable by death.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Yamanaka's in the top 10 is way more funnier than Broner/4 weight Guerrero were.
> 
> It really looks like:
> 
> ...


:lol::lol:


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Indigo Pab said:


> Back in my day Shinsuke Yamanaka was thought of as being there or thereabouts re: P4P lists, and I see he recently defeated the once criminally overrated Anselmo Moreno, so he's good in my book.
> 
> Anyway, this is McGregor's _actual_ response, for those unaware/interested:


Moreno beat Yamanaka tbf.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Reasonable and brief articles touching on both sides:

http://espn.go.com/espnw/news-comme...laying-role-popularity-laila-ali-ronda-rousey


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Reasonable and brief articles touching on both sides:
> 
> http://espn.go.com/espnw/news-comme...laying-role-popularity-laila-ali-ronda-rousey


The woman arguing yes has a piss poor argument. How about we look at Holly Holm? Was she big and famous for being a multiple world champion in boxing? No. She is a bigger name now than she ever was in boxing. Because of Rousey's attitude and the fact she was the first female UFC champ and the fact she was not just winning but winning in insanely quick times with the exact same "finisher"...she got hyped. She became seen as unbeatable.

Ali's opponents were arguably even worse in quality than Rousey's. In her third to last fight when defending her world title her opponent had a record of 3-1-1. The bout before that and her world title challenger had a record of 6-1-1 and ended her career with a record of 7-3-1. In her penultimate fight her challenger for the unified world titles had a record of 8-2-1 and finished her career 8-3-1, quitting after she lost to Ali.

With the exception of beating Christy Martin, her opponents were fucking awful. Fighters who were 1-0 when she faced them and retired 1-1. Winning the world title of a woman who ended her career in the shallow as fuck talent pool of women's boxing with a record of 11-8-1.

Claiming race as a factor in boxing popularity is about the worst possible sport to choose when almost all the most lauded, remembered and celebrated fighters in history are black guys. Who is the biggest name in athletics? Usain Bolt. It's never been a white shot putter or a white javelin thrower has it? Was Bubka ever rivalling Carl Lewis for global fame? Nope. Who has transcended golf more than any other player in history? Tiger Woods. Sport is one of the few areas where race really does not hold someone back and in boxing it is dominated in terms of fame and prestige by non white fighters.

Wlad has been an unbeaten champ in the marquee division for a decade and just lost to another white guy. Nobody outside of proper boxing fans noticed or cared.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> *Reasonable* and brief articles touching on both sides:


Hardly, Bogo.

Katie Barnes final paragraph commits a grave sin against reason.

"And yet, her star still never quite shone as brightly as Rousey's does now. *To deny that race matters in this context is to ignore the obvious."*

She notes a difference in the level of hype garnered by the women, highlights their racial difference, and (incorrectly) attributes the difference to race.

And this, despite having acknowledged other, more salient differences earlier in the article.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Setanta said:


> Hardly, Bogo.
> 
> Katie Barnes final paragraph commits a grave sin against reason.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you disagree with her position, which is fine, as do I. I don't think her position is written unreasonably.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> It sounds like you disagree with her position, which is fine, as do I. I don't think her position is written unreasonably.


I wasn't even commenting on her position per se, but rather, the logical fallacy in the point she made in her final paragraph.

She points out (correctly) that Rousey has gotten more hype than Ali, and then, without further evidence, despite there being a plethora of other variables at play, states that it is obvious that race is the cause.

This is faulty reasoning.

As an aspiring lawyer, I'm sure you can see the problem with her reasoning process there.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Setanta said:


> I wasn't even commenting on her position per se, but rather, the logical fallacy in the point she made in her final paragraph.
> 
> She points out (correctly) that Rousey has gotten more hype than Ali, and then, without further evidence, despite there being a plethora of other variables at play, states that it is obvious that race is the cause.
> 
> ...


It's funny because the early parts of the paragraph are what convinced me the most. She spends less time justifying her position than her opponent's.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> It's funny because the early parts of the paragraph are what convinced me the most. She spends less time justifying her position than her opponent's.


True.

And this makes her 'reasoning flaw' all the more egregious.

She herself points out the other variables in the comparison, earlier in her piece, and then finishes with the 'flawed reasoning' declaration that it must be race.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Fuck all people watched women's boxing, that's why there are no star female boxers that the general public get excited about.

Ugly Rhoda had the massive leg up of being able to fight on cards where male fighters were the draw and as she was fighting on the same card, over time people became familiar with her.

What's more, in MMA, it is much more common to watch all the bouts on the main card, than it is to watch undercard bouts for boxing.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

That there are some successful black boxers and that there are some white boxers that could have more exposure than they do obviously doesn't negate the fact that there is racism in the sport. 

But it's equally as obvious that Yamanaka being in Ring magazine's top 10 and Ward not being higher isn't an example of it. 

It's a conversation that's deserves attention but Mayweather's argument was made so inarticulately that it's difficult not to take a jab at it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Ugly Rhoda had the massive leg up of being able to fight on cards where male fighters were the draw and as she was fighting on the same card, over time people became familiar with her.


This is huge. Even before Ronda was a thing women being put on the undercards of main events w/ star men was becoming a norm. When people said "women fighters aren't marketable" I always thought, there are ways to make it marketable. The UFC recognized that.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> This is huge. Even before Ronda was a thing women being put on the undercards of main events w/ star men was becoming a norm. When people said "women fighters aren't marketable" I always thought, there are ways to make it marketable. The UFC recognized that.


In addition, the standards of the women's game have gone up, at least in boxing. ( I don't follow MMA much).

Up till 2000, I'd never seen a female boxer that I couldn't have out-boxed ( I'm not talking about KOing and using superior strength).

Nowadays, there are some quite good female boxers who could outbox some of the males I've seen on undercards.

I imagine the female standards have improved in MMA as well.

So, with improved standards, improved exposure and improved technology all at play, I think we can explain all or most of the increased hype without resorting to race.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Setanta said:


> In addition, the standards of the women's game have gone up, at least in boxing. ( I don't follow MMA much).
> 
> Up till 2000, I'd never seen a female boxer that I couldn't have out-boxed ( I'm not talking about KOing and using superior strength).
> 
> ...


Not sure about MMA, shallow talent pool to begin with. People couldn't accurately gauge Rousey's limitations, or the worth of her competition. But the hype was unbelievable. Tech is huge.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

*Virgil Hunter speaks on Floyd's comments on racism in boxing*

VH: I think that the media, instead of trying to vilify Floyd, what's the solution? What are we going to do about it? They vilified Floyd for fighting Andre Berto in his last fight. Well, he had a right to fight Andre Berto in his last fight. If you look at his resume, the very same guy that you got ranked up there now high, Canelo, he beat Canelo. He beat Cotto. He beat all these guys convincingly and you have them ranked, but now you want him to fight GGG. The bottom line is that anybody that's African American knows this for a fact, it's very hard for the boxing media to let Floyd walk away undefeated without seeing him get hurt, injured, or knocked out in a boxing ring because he flaunted everything in their face. But the very thing they hated, him flaunting it, is the very same thing they used to capitalize on by writing a column.

They make much out of anything. Even his statement about Sugar Ray Robinson and Muhammad Ali, how he said he was better than all of them. Well, I'm not going to get into that debate, each one of them had their time, but I will say after 35 years old, he was better than they were. They talk about Floyd fighting Berto, who was a two-time world champ. Well, Ali's intent for his last fight was to fight Leon Spinks, who only had 8 or 9 fights, and he lost to him, so he came back just to clean that up and then he retired. He came back, which he shouldn't have, but his initial plan was to fight Leon Spinks, an easy fight out the door, and retire. It just backfired on him. Look at Joe Calzaghe; he fights Roy [Jones Jr.] his last fight. Roy had been stopped 2 or 3 times by then, but nobody complained about that.

Nobody complains about the governing bodies letting [Arthur] Abraham stay over in Germany and fight who he wants to fight. Nobody complains when these belts get over there, like with Felix Sturm and how he was able to keep that belt by not fighting nobody and guys getting passed over for it. Nobody said a word. Boxing is the only sport where you can be in the Hall of Fame and still be working. That's not a knock on anybody; it's just something for people to think about. You know, racism exists in the sport, but I think it's a good lesson for the young kids to pay attention. Know your history! Know the history of the sport! It exists, let's admit it exists, and let's see what we can do about it.

He says much more in the link below and talks about everybody's favorite topic also (Ward/GGG)
http://www.fighthype.com/news/article22967.html


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> VH: I think that the media, instead of trying to vilify Floyd, what's the solution? What are we going to do about it? They vilified Floyd for fighting Andre Berto in his last fight. Well, he had a right to fight Andre Berto in his last fight. If you look at his resume, the very same guy that you got ranked up there now high, Canelo, he beat Canelo. He beat Cotto. He beat all these guys convincingly and you have them ranked, but now you want him to fight GGG. The bottom line is that anybody that's African American knows this for a fact, it's very hard for the boxing media to let Floyd walk away undefeated without seeing him get hurt, injured, or knocked out in a boxing ring because he flaunted everything in their face. But the very thing they hated, him flaunting it, is the very same thing they used to capitalize on by writing a column.
> 
> They make much out of anything. Even his statement about Sugar Ray Robinson and Muhammad Ali, how he said he was better than all of them. Well, I'm not going to get into that debate, each one of them had their time, but I will say after 35 years old, he was better than they were. They talk about Floyd fighting Berto, who was a two-time world champ. Well, Ali's intent for his last fight was to fight Leon Spinks, who only had 8 or 9 fights, and he lost to him, so he came back just to clean that up and then he retired. He came back, which he shouldn't have, but his initial plan was to fight Leon Spinks, an easy fight out the door, and retire. It just backfired on him. Look at Joe Calzaghe; he fights Roy [Jones Jr.] his last fight. Roy had been stopped 2 or 3 times by then, but nobody complained about that.
> 
> ...


Fantastic interview.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Why NOT have TBE vs GGG? TBE himself said he sees nothing special in GGG and GGG is said to be overrated by many of TBE supporters. Easy money for TBE.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Why NOT have TBE vs GGG? TBE himself said he sees nothing special in GGG and GGG is said to be overrated by many of TBE supporters. Easy money for TBE.


Shut up memeshi


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Why NOT have TBE vs GGG? TBE himself said he sees nothing special in GGG and GGG is said to be overrated by many of TBE supporters. Easy money for TBE.


Floyd will be 39 in February and is retired. His time is done. Broner said that Floyd told him personally that a large reason why he retired is because of his body breaking down, mainly his hands. Floyd Mayweather at 29 years old would have gave Berto an Arturo Gatti type beating.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

I never understood why FM gets so much shit for bringing up race when he talks about someone in particular. I'll cite three occasions (that I'm aware of) in which he's brought up race and/or a stereotype:

1. Trash talking about Manny Pacquiao (aka hyping up the fight) and bringing up things such as rice, dog meat, and sushi. Why is this racist? He's definitely wrong - Manny doesn't eat dogs (I'll assume he doesn't). But just because FM is wrong about what Manny prefers to eat doesn't make Mayweather a racist. And I wouldn't say he's way off. I'm sure Manny does eat rice along with fish which is a variation of sushi.

2. Saying Jeremy's Lin's popularity was due to the fact that he's Asian. Now isn't this true? Asians have never really seen a superstar NBA player so when an Asian guy comes along and makes big plays, they are going to get overly excited about it. The NBA along with the media are going to hop on and jerk off to this because it means big money for them. The entire country of China was attending NY Knicks games, they were buying and reading everything related to Lin. If Lin was a black guy, he'd be treated no different than Rajon Rondo which means he'd be talked about on ESPN but there definitely wouldn't be the craziness known as "Linsanity."

3. Citing the double standard between Floyd and Conor McGregor. America has never really stood by Mayweather whereas the entire country of Ireland and most of America has Mcgregor's back despite the fact that's he's arrogant, flamboyant, and obsessed with money. Now obviously CM isn't perfect, he does get a certain amount of hate but not nearly as much as Floyd. Why? Is there a logical explanation for this other than something that relates to skin color? Maybe I'm missing something. Please don't bring up the fact that CM knocks people out. Jon Jones also destroys people in the UFC. Yet he doesn't make as much money and doesn't get treated as nice as McGregor.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> VH: I think that the media, instead of trying to vilify Floyd, what's the solution? What are we going to do about it? They vilified Floyd for fighting Andre Berto in his last fight. Well, he had a right to fight Andre Berto in his last fight. If you look at his resume, the very same guy that you got ranked up there now high, Canelo, he beat Canelo. He beat Cotto. He beat all these guys convincingly and you have them ranked, but now you want him to fight GGG. The bottom line is that anybody that's African American knows this for a fact, it's very hard for the boxing media to let Floyd walk away undefeated without seeing him get hurt, injured, or knocked out in a boxing ring because he flaunted everything in their face. But the very thing they hated, him flaunting it, is the very same thing they used to capitalize on by writing a column.
> 
> They make much out of anything. Even his statement about Sugar Ray Robinson and Muhammad Ali, how he said he was better than all of them. Well, I'm not going to get into that debate, each one of them had their time, but I will say after 35 years old, he was better than they were. They talk about Floyd fighting Berto, who was a two-time world champ. Well, Ali's intent for his last fight was to fight Leon Spinks, who only had 8 or 9 fights, and he lost to him, so he came back just to clean that up and then he retired. He came back, which he shouldn't have, but his initial plan was to fight Leon Spinks, an easy fight out the door, and retire. It just backfired on him. Look at Joe Calzaghe; he fights Roy [Jones Jr.] his last fight. Roy had been stopped 2 or 3 times by then, but nobody complained about that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tywin (Jun 28, 2013)

Mayweather needs to enjoy his retirement. Go sniff coke and get drunk every night like De La Hoya, quit whining about shit that doesn't exist.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


>


ward thinks that the fans are confused?

what is so confusing about stevenson calling andre out at 168, in oakland...

http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/6/2...ts-fights-with-bernard-hopkins-and-andre-ward

only for ward to say that he doesnt deserve a fight with him...

http://www.torontosun.com/2013/06/11/andre-ward-says-stevenson-doesnt-deserve-to-fight-him

and then go on to fight edwin rodriguez in front of 4100 fans for a live gate of $277,000!

http://behindthegloves.com/andre-wards-pursuit-of-pay-per-view-status/

rofl

lmfao

confused

thats the stooopid shit


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

http://fighthype.com/news/article22967.html

Virgil Hunter on racism in boxing. Food for thought.


----------

